# Dead Island Riptide - Steam Aktivierung



## TheName (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

seit heute gibt es nun Dead Island Riptide im Humble Bundle für 25$, außerdem wurde das Spiel nun in Deutschland indiziert. Wenn ich nun das Humble Bundle kaufe, erhalte ich einen Steam-key, meine Frage ist nun, ob ich das Game ohne Hilfsmittel (wie Hotshield oder etc.) auf meinem deutschen Steam-Account aktivieren kann?

Hat sich schon jemand das Humble Bundle zugelegt und kann davon berichten?

Gruß


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Juli 2013)

Klappt alles problemlos ohne VPN, hab zwar nur das Bundle ohne Riptide geholt, aber es funktioniert und ist uncut


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Juli 2013)

Wieviel Euro sind das denn umgerechnet?  Wenn man nämlich nur Riptide möchte, die Downloadversion gibts bei Gameware auch für 19 Euro (und mit Verpackung für 20 Euro): Dead Island: Riptide (Download-Version) - gameware.at


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wieviel Euro sind das denn umgerechnet?  Wenn man nämlich nur Riptide möchte, die Downloadversion gibts bei Gameware auch für 19 Euro (und mit Verpackung für 20 Euro): Dead Island: Riptide (Download-Version) - gameware.at


 
Wird so auf 18-19€ hinauslaufen, aber beim Humble Bundle hast noch den Vorteil den Rest an Spielen zu verscherbeln und so wird es dann doch etwas billiger


----------



## MichaelG (1. August 2013)

Man braucht nicht mal VPN. Riptide ist zwar auf dem Index aber nur in Rubrik A). D.h. es darf weiter verkauft werden. Verboten sind nur Werbung für das Spiel und offene Präsentation im Laden. Sonst ändert sich nichts. Im Prinzip hat sich somit auch nichts geändert, da man das Game eh im Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz, UK, was weiß ich) bestellen mußte.


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wird so auf 18-19€ hinauslaufen, aber beim Humble Bundle hast noch den Vorteil den Rest an Spielen zu verscherbeln und so wird es dann doch etwas billiger


 
Nein, das geht bei diesem Humble Deal nicht, da die Steam-Codes nicht einzeln sind, sondern im Package.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, das geht bei diesem Humble Deal nicht, da die Steam-Codes nicht einzeln sind, sondern im Package.


 
Ja das stimmt, aber sollte man vom Humble Bundle nur Riptide benötigen, kann man doch die beiden anderen Codes verschenken bzw verkaufen. Denn wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, besteht das komplette Humble Bundle für mehr als $25 aus insgesamt 3 Codes und einer ist einzeln für Dead Island Riptide und die 2 anderen für den Rest


----------



## Hawkins (1. August 2013)

Nettes Bundle. Hab zwar die meisten Games davon schon, aber für 5$ hab ich mir mal Dead Island und Risen 2 geholt.

Konnte den Key für Dead Island auch problemlos bei Steam aktivieren.

Saints Row 3 Full Package hab ich mir erst beim Summer Sale giften lassen (uncut) und die anderen Games hatte ich schon. Leider gab es die Keys beim Humble Bundle nur im Paket, daher kann ich sie nicht verkaufen oder verschenken


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, aber sollte man vom Humble Bundle nur Riptide benötigen, kann man doch die beiden anderen Codes verschenken bzw verkaufen. Denn wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, besteht das komplette Humble Bundle für mehr als $25 aus insgesamt 3 Codes und einer ist einzeln für Dead Island Riptide und die 2 anderen für den Rest


 Das stimmt. Die ersten 4 Spiele sind ein Code, Dead Island+Saints Row 3 DLCs sind ein Code, und Riptide ist ein Code, da hast du völlig Recht, sorry.


----------



## TheName (2. August 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage

Ich habe Saints Row 3 (Cut und keine DLC), wenn ich nun den Saints Row 3 (Uncut Full Package) - Key eingebe, wird mein altes Saints Row durch die Uncut-Version ersetzt und ist die Uncut-Version auf Deutsch? Genauso sieht es bei Dead Island (1) aus, ich hab die AT-Version auf Deutsch, wird mein altes DI durch DI GoYT ersetzt und ist dieses auf Deutsch?

Funktioniert dann Saints Row 2 auch, weil ich gelesen habe, dass man Saints Row 2 (Uncut)-Keys nicht auf einem deut. Steamkonto installieren kann?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. August 2013)

TheName schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe
> 
> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage
> 
> Ich habe Saints Row 3 (Cut und keine DLC), wenn ich nun den Saints Row 3 (Uncut Full Package) - Key eingebe, wird mein altes Saints Row durch die Uncut-Version ersetzt und ist die Uncut-Version auf Deutsch? Genauso sieht es bei Dead Island (1) aus, ich hab die AT-Version auf Deutsch, wird mein altes DI durch DI GoYT ersetzt und ist diese auf Deutsch?


 
Schreib vorher den Steam-Support an und lass dir die Cut-Version entfernen, danach den Uncutkey eingeben, sonst bleibt es bei der Cutversion und nur die DLCs kommen dazu. Bei Dead Island ist das egal, da die schon uncut ist.

Edit: Dead Island bleibt natürlich in der GotY ebenfalls auf dt.


----------



## TheName (2. August 2013)

Danke

Weißt du ob die Keys von Saints Row 2 (Uncut) auch auf deut. Steamaccpunts funktionieren?


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

TheName schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Weißt du ob die Keys von Saints Row 2 (Uncut) auch auf deut. Steamaccpunts funktionieren?


 
Ja, geht.


----------



## TheName (2. August 2013)

Das Problem ist leider wieder, dass ich Saints Row 2 (Cut/deutsch) habe, muss ich nun wieder den Support anschreiben oder kann ich den Key einfach einlösen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. August 2013)

TheName schrieb:


> Das Problem ist leider wieder, dass ich Saints Row 2 (Cut/deutsch) habe, muss ich nun wieder den Support anschreiben oder kann ich den Key einfach einlösen?


 
Besser wäre es.
Es ist so, wenn du bei Steam eine Cut-Version besitzt und einen Uncut-Key aktivierst, bleibt das Spiel trotzdem Cut, es wird sich immer auf die Erstaktivierung bezogen. Also Support anschreiben, das Cut-Spiel entfernen lassen, neuen Key aktivieren und in den vollen Genuss kommen


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

TheName schrieb:


> Das Problem ist leider wieder, dass ich Saints Row 2 (Cut/deutsch) habe, muss ich nun wieder den Support anschreiben oder kann ich den Key einfach einlösen?


 Wenn du den Key einlöst und Steam merkt, dass du das Spiel schon hast, verfällt der Key einfach....

Also musst du wieder erst den Steam-Support darum bitten, Saints Row 2 aus deiner Bibliothek zu entfernen.


----------



## TheName (5. August 2013)

Bei der Anfrage am Steam Support sollte ich da als Grund angeben, dass ich die jeweiligen Uncut-Keys besitze oder sollte ich das lieber verschweigen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2013)

TheName schrieb:


> Bei der Anfrage am Steam Support sollte ich da als Grund angeben, dass ich die jeweiligen Uncut-Keys besitze oder sollte ich das lieber verschweigen?


 
Das ist an sich egal, verschweigen musst du da nichts, einfach Anfragen Spiel "XXX" aus meiner Bibliothek zu entfernen und schon hat sich die Sache. Der Support wird antworten, das Spiel entfernen und fertig. Wenn du magst kannst den auch schildern warum ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

Darf ich an dieser Stelle, zu Steam-Aktivierung bitte auch eine Frage stellen?

Ich kauf' die meisten Spiele im Einzelhandel und geh' eigentlich davon aus, das ein Valve-Spiel ein Steam-Spiel ist (Denkfehler?) Das Valve-Spiel Crysis und Crysis Warhead lies sich anstandslos in Steam aktivieren, die Valve-Spiele DeadSpace und MassEffect wiederum nicht. Wenn ich da den Code eingebe, bekomm' ich eine Fehlermeldung. 

Natürlich kann ich das Game ohne Steam auch spielen, aber ich hätte sie doch lieber in der Bibiothek. Ist Valve nicht gleich Steam? *blondschau*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2013)

Crysis im Einzelhandel gekauft? 
Crysis hat nichts mit Valve zu tun, eher EA, demnach kann man es eigentlich nicht bei Steam aktivieren, jedenfalls läuft meine Retail-Version von Crysis ohne Steam. Wenn es direkt über Steam bezogen wurde ist es natürlich an den Account gebunden.
Sowie die anderen Spiele sind auch alle von EA im Einzelhandel vertrieben worden und nicht steamgebunden.


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Darf ich an dieser Stelle, zu Steam-Aktivierung bitte auch eine Frage stellen?
> 
> Ich kauf' die meisten Spiele im Einzelhandel und geh' eigentlich davon aus, das ein Valve-Spiel ein Steam-Spiel ist (Denkfehler?) Das Valve-Spiel Crysis und Crysis Warhead lies sich anstandslos in Steam aktivieren, die Valve-Spiele DeadSpace und MassEffect wiederum nicht. Wenn ich da den Code eingebe, bekomm' ich eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Natürlich kann ich das Game ohne Steam auch spielen, aber ich hätte sie doch lieber in der Bibiothek. Ist Valve nicht gleich Steam? *blondschau*


 Ahem, nein.

Keines der von dir genannten Spiele ist von Valve.... 

Crysis, Crysis Warhead - Crytek, EA
Dead Space - EA
Mass Effect - Bioware, EA

Alle diese Spiele werden digital eigentlich über Origins vertrieben, aber gerade ältere Spiele haben noch gar keine Accountanbindung, z.B. Mass Effect. Wenn du ein Spiel kaufst, musst du kucken, was da genau dabei steht und welche Plattform man dazu braucht.

Du kannst aber auch Steam-fremde Spiele in Steam einfügen als Verknüpfung in deiner Bibliothek. Dazu musst du oben im Steam-Menü auf "Spiele" gehen und dort den entsprechenden Eintrag aufrufen. Dann kannst du auch Steam-fremde Spiele über Steam starten, allerdings funktionieren dann weder Achievements noch Steamworks. Das geht nur bei Spielen, die man entweder direkt auf Steam gekauft hat oder für die man einen Steamkey gekauft hat in einem anderen Shop.


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

hm... heisst das eventuell nicht Valve, was da auf den Packungen steht? Hab' ich da was völlig missverstanden? Ich hab' mal ein Bild gemacht von den 3 Spielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2013)

Ne das heißt "value", sowas wie "EAs wertvolle Spiele"


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ne das heißt "value", sowas wie "EAs wertvolle Spiele"



omg.... neine Nerven.... danke für die Info


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das Valve-Spiel Crysis und Crysis Warhead lies sich anstandslos in Steam aktivieren, [...]


 
Bleibt nur noch zu klären, wie du die beiden Spiele bei Steam aktiviert hast


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch zu klären, wie du die beiden Spiele bei Steam aktiviert hast



hab' nachgeschaut, ich dachte fest es ist in meiner Steam-Bibliothek, aber es ist tatsächlich nicht da, ich weiß nicht, warum ich mir fix eingebildet habe, das ich das damals aktivieren konnte. Aktuell hab' ich ja alle 3 im Moment nicht installiert.


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> omg.... neine Nerven.... danke für die Info


 
um dich komplett zu verwirren: ea hat die retail-spiele von valve gepublished.


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> um dich komplett zu verwirren: ea hat die retail-spiele von valve gepublished.



Für mich ist das sowieso ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln, frag' mich schon lange, warum Publisher, warum nicht das Entwicklerstudio selbst vertreibt, oder wie auch immer, echt verwirrend. Wäre vielleicht mal ein Vorschlag für einen Beitrag, so wie zuletzt über die Spiele-Engines... eine Erklärung, welche Aufgaben Publisher übernehmen, welche Rollen verschiedenste Firmen spielen. Wenn ich mir die Rückseite eines Games anschau' da haben doch immer mind. 5 verschiedene Firmen mit zu tun.... blick ich nicht durch :'(


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Für mich ist das sowieso ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln, frag' mich schon lange, warum Publisher, warum nicht das Entwicklerstudio selbst vertreibt, oder wie auch immer, echt verwirrend. Wäre vielleicht mal ein Vorschlag für einen Beitrag, so wie zuletzt über die Spiele-Engines... eine Erklärung, welche Aufgaben Publisher übernehmen, welche Rollen verschiedenste Firmen spielen. Wenn ich mir die Rückseite eines Games anschau' da haben doch immer mind. 5 verschiedene Firmen mit zu tun.... blick ich nicht durch :'(


 Ein Publisher ist derjenige, der den Entwicklerstudios das Geld für die Entwicklung bereitstellt, also praktisch derjenige, der die Spiele finanziert. Spiele sind in der Regel eine Art "Auftragsarbeit", d.h. Entwicklerstudios entwickeln zwar Spiele, aber die Marken gehören den Publishern, die sich auch um Marketing, Vertrieb und physische Produktion kümmern. 

Das ist eigentlich Standardwissen im Gaming-Umfeld....


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein Publisher ist derjenige, der den Entwicklerstudios das Geld für die Entwicklung bereitstellt, also praktisch derjenige, der die Spiele finanziert. Spiele sind in der Regel eine Art "Auftragsarbeit", d.h. Entwicklerstudios entwickeln zwar Spiele, aber die Marken gehören den Publishern, die sich auch um Marketing, Vertrieb und physische Produktion kümmern.
> 
> Das ist eigentlich Standardwissen im Gaming-Umfeld....




Oh, alles klar, vielen Dank für deine Erklärung 
Wenn ein Entwicklerstudio also eine neue Idee für ein Game hat, "klappern" sie sämtliche Publisher ab, welcher denn alles übernehmen würde. Jetzt wird mir auch etwas verständlicher, warum mein heiß ersehntes Game "South Park - Der Stab der Wahrheit" nach der Pleite von THQ nicht mehr weiterproduziert wurde, sondern erst ein neuer Publisher gesucht werden musste


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Oh, alles klar, vielen Dank für deine Erklärung
> Wenn ein Entwicklerstudio also eine neue Idee für ein Game hat, "klappern" sie sämtliche Publisher ab, welcher denn alles übernehmen würde. Jetzt wird mir auch etwas verständlicher, warum mein heiß ersehntes Game "South Park - Der Stab der Wahrheit" nach der Pleite von THQ nicht mehr weiterproduziert wurde, sondern erst ein neuer Publisher gesucht werden musste


 Genau das. Wenn ein Studio eine Idee für ein Spiel hat, müssen sie das an potenzielle Geldgeber "pitchen", sprich vorstellen. In der Spieleindustrie sind das die Publisher. Daher arbeiten freie Entwicklerstudios in der Regel für verschiedene Publisher. Ein Beispiel dafür ist Obsidian, die für Sega Alpha Protocol, für Bethesda Fallout NV und für THQ Southpark TSoT entwickelt haben. Die Soutpark Lizenz wurde nach der THQ Insolvenz dann von Ubisoft gekauft, d.h. Obisidan arbeitet jetzt für Ubisoft, die die Markenrechte haben und die Entwicklung bezahlen bzw. die Verbindlichkeiten von THQ übernehmen.
 Es gibt daneben auch Entwicklerstudios, die vollständig einem Publisher gehören (z.B. Bioware, das EA gehört). Dann werden diese Studios in der Regel direkt vom Publisher beauftragt, für eine vom Publisher gehaltene Lizenz (wie Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Star Wars, usw) Spiele zu machen. Diese Studios können zwar auch noch eigene Ideen verwirklichen, aber nur, wenn ihr Besitzer (bei Bioware folglich EA) zustimmt.
Freie Entwicklerstudios haben natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, andere Finanzierungsquellen aufzutreiben oder Spiele mittels selbst Gespartem zu finanzieren. Das sind dann Indie-Studios, die in der Regel kleinere Projekte entwickeln (da für große AAA Spiele meist zwei- oder sogar dreistellige Millionenbeträge erforderlich sind für Entwicklung, Produktion, Vertrieb, Marketing und Overhead). Ausnahmen sind hier z.B. Larian oder CD Projekt Red, die auch ohne fremde Publisher arbeiten und selbst Projekte im ein- oder niedrigen zweistelligen Millionenbereich stemmen können.


----------



## Monalye (7. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Genau das. Wenn ein Studio eine Idee für ein Spiel hat, müssen sie das an potenzielle Geldgeber "pitchen", sprich vorstellen. In der Spieleindustrie sind das die Publisher. Daher arbeiten freie Entwicklerstudios in der Regel für verschiedene Publisher. Ein Beispiel dafür ist Obsidian, die für Sega Alpha Protocol, für Bethesda Fallout NV und für THQ Southpark TSoT entwickelt haben. Die Soutpark Lizenz wurde nach der THQ Insolvenz dann von Ubisoft gekauft, d.h. Obisidan arbeitet jetzt für Ubisoft, die die Markenrechte haben und die Entwicklung bezahlen bzw. die Verbindlichkeiten von THQ übernehmen.
> Es gibt daneben auch Entwicklerstudios, die vollständig einem Publisher gehören (z.B. Bioware, das EA gehört). Dann werden diese Studios in der Regel direkt vom Publisher beauftragt, für eine vom Publisher gehaltene Lizenz (wie Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Star Wars, usw) Spiele zu machen. Diese Studios können zwar auch noch eigene Ideen verwirklichen, aber nur, wenn ihr Besitzer (bei Bioware folglich EA) zustimmt.
> Freie Entwicklerstudios haben natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, andere Finanzierungsquellen aufzutreiben oder Spiele mittels selbst Gespartem zu finanzieren. Das sind dann Indie-Studios, die in der Regel kleinere Projekte entwickeln (da für große AAA Spiele meist zwei- oder sogar dreistellige Millionenbeträge erforderlich sind für Entwicklung, Produktion, Vertrieb, Marketing und Overhead). Ausnahmen sind hier z.B. Larian oder CD Projekt Red, die auch ohne fremde Publisher arbeiten und selbst Projekte im ein- oder niedrigen zweistelligen Millionenbereich stemmen können.



Vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Erklärung, nun kann ich mir richtig gut was vorstellen ))


----------



## TheName (7. August 2013)

Wisst ihr zufällig, ob Saints Row 2/3 Uncut auch auf Deutsch spielbar ist (also halt deut. Untertitel und Menü)?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. August 2013)

TheName schrieb:


> Wisst ihr zufällig, ob Saints Row 2/3 Uncut auch auf Deutsch spielbar ist (also halt deut. Untertitel und Menü)?


 
Ja beide lassen sich mit dt. Untertitel spielen


----------

